# Nashville, IN - Blues, Brews & BBQ



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 3, 2008)

We're off tomorrow to compete in Nashville, IN at the Blues, Brews, and BBQ contest.  Looks like a nice contest with some of the same teams that cooked at Madison.  About 30 teams including Moonswiners and Shigs In Pit.  Should be a good time.  If anyone from the forum shows up make sure you stop by!

http://www.beanblossomblues.com/

This will be the first of four contests in four weekends in four different states.  Next weekend its Cincinnati, then we go down to Texas to pick up the pit, and cook in Arkansas on the way back, then Oinktoberfest the following weekend.  If you catch be sleeping at the contests you'll know why!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 3, 2008)

Man thats one hell of a schedule..good luck Dallas.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 3, 2008)

Good Luck Dallas.

May the BBQ Central force be with you.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 4, 2008)

Good Luck Dallas!!!

Have a wonderful fun and safe trip.  Please rest whenever you can. Sheesh I don't know how you do it.


----------



## U2CANQUE (Sep 4, 2008)

*Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeep yawn.....*

Hmmmm, I think some rest more than others, others just pace all night, and then get their 40 winks, some, 4,000 winks, since I am usually up with you, or, up for your winks, I know how it goes......just remember, FLUIDS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## U2CANQUE (Sep 7, 2008)

*CONGRATS and GOOD SHOWING!!!!*

Congrats to all that got the calls, good showing Dallas....sorry I could not make it to this one....

Grand Champion: Shigs In Pit
Reserve Champion: Moonswiners

Overall:
1 Shigs In Pit
2 Moonswiners
3 Hoosier Crawdaddy
4 Double D's BBQ
5 Ribs & Bibs
6 Show Me Your Bones
7 Quau
8 Pig-Pak
9 Hickory Flats BBQ
10 Rinky Dink Smokers
11 Making Meat
12 OinkADoodleMoo Smoky BBQ
13 Huckleberrys Smoke Thera
14 ZZ-QUE
15 Beverly Grillbillies
16 Hoosier Butt Rub'n
17 Squealers Barbecue
18 Steel Smokin' BBQ Team
19 Acme BBQ
20 The Fireballs
21 Smoky River BBQ
22 High Rollin' Hogs
23 Rib Runners
24 Butt Rubbers BBQ
25 Seymour Smokin' Butts
26 Eaton With The Pope
27 BBQ'N Fools


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 7, 2008)

Wooohooo Dallas,

Thats awesome. Congrats!

I think my husband is grateful we live in Canada. I know I would be doing at least 30 more comps a year LOL


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice showing Dallas.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 8, 2008)

Great job, DALLAS!!     KARMA!!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 8, 2008)

Good job Dallas! WOW, and that was using your "old" pits.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments everyone!  We had a lot of fun at this contest.  It was a first year contest but the Blues Festival has been around for many years and draws huge crowds.  The weather was a little shaky on Friday but cleared up by Friday evening and was perfect on Saturday.  The event is sponsored by Bushmans Harmonica's and all the teams received a special commemorative Harmonica and a smaller key chain one (that you could actually play) in their goody bags.

They paid out to 7 places in each category.  We got seventh in ribs, sixth in pork, and 3rd in Brisket.  We thought our Chicken was very good again but it slipped to 12th from the first place we had in Madison.  All the judges were 100% CBJ's but for many this was there first time judging a contest.  They had a CBJ class to train the judges.   I was impressed with the consisitency in scoring this time.  We didn't see any 9's and 5's mixed in.  Lots of 9's and 8's and a few scattering of 7's.   We missed out on 5th place pork by .0002 of a point.  I'm not really sure how that happens.  I know it has something to do with the weighting of the scores but I was having flashbacks of Madison where we lost the Grand by .0006 of a point.

Alll in all a very nice contest and I'd definitely do it again.

So it's one down and three more to go.  We'll be packing up Thursday night and heading down to Cincinnati for the Jim Dandy's Contest.  From there its off to Texas to pick up the pit.  We will have the pit seasoned at Jamies on Wednesday (9/17) and head for Hot Springs on Thursday.  We'll be bringing our laptop with us so we'll be able to post pictures along the way.  Smoke On The Water will be by far the biggest contest I've ever cooked in with over $50,000 in prize money paid out to twenty places in each category and to the top 10 teams overall.  I really like the contests that spread the cash around to as many teams as possible.

So far I've recovered nicely from this past weekend and I'm ready to go.  Hope to keep the BBQ Central Karma going!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 9, 2008)

I think you need to be renamed the energizer BBQ bunny


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Awesome job Dallas!


----------

